# Quick and Tasty ABT's (with Q-vue)



## czarcastic (Feb 14, 2011)

Found some really nice (read: _large, cheap_) jalapenos at the farm stand on Saturday.  Decided to make some ABT's for an afternoon snack.

Sliced, cored and filled.

Filling is cream cheese, Rondele garden vegetable spread, shreeeded cheddar, and Velveeta Mexican.








Then wrapped in 1/2 slice thick-cut bacon

Sorry, no pics in cooking.  Almost didn't get any pics of the finished product!!!  I put the tray down, went to get the camera, and by the time I got back into the kitchen, the Czarina and Czardine #2 had eaten half the batch!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











They did come out pretty yummy, though!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice job Steven, they look delicious. You've been a busy boy. I saw your chocolate covered bacon.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2011)

Gotta love ABT's.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 14, 2011)

Love me some abt's...Yours look great!


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 14, 2011)

Good lookin' abt's, wishin' I had some as I type.


----------

